# In Memory of Jazzy...



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm including the link here where I posted about her death in Health and Nutrition, only because I posted alot there about her condition, and I felt most people who had responded to me looked there. Don't mean to double post.

... but here is the link to my Jazzy's death notice. I put her to sleep tonight. I think I am kind of numb actually, I am kind of in shock, and I know I haven't felt her total loss yet until I come home from a trip and she is not here to greet me at the door.

I am so mad at life that I had to put her to sleep tonight, it's so not fair... she was the biggest love of my life.

I love you Jazzy, may you rest in peace.
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=19252


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart goes out to you, because I have also been through this. I believe that Jazzo and you will be reunited. God knows every sparrow that falls. He knows and cares about your heartache. I believe Jazzo is giving joy to the angels. God bless you and give you the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i am so so sorry,i was leaving you messages in ,in loving memory of kitty,i just saw this now,i feel terrible.please take care of yourself and try to just remember the good times you had with her,i know she was dear to your heart.she is in a better place now.may god be with you in your time of sorrow.take care.......................teebos69


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry about Jazzy. She was so lucky to have been so loved by you. You did a lot of things for her that not all owners would do. I know how hard it can be to let a kitty go. One day you will meet again.

"I have sent you on journey to a land free of pain, not because I did not love, but because I loved you too much to force you to stay."


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear that.  I am sure you'll reunite with Jazzy again.


----------

